# Justified: The Complete Final Season arrives on BD & DVD 6/2



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*JUSTIFIED: THE COMPLETE FINAL SEASON* 


Available on Blu-ray™ & DVD June 2 

Special Features Include All-New Featurettes & Deleted Scenes



CULVER CITY, Calif. (April 13, 2015) – Witness the epic conclusion to the modern-day police drama when JUSTIFIED: THE COMPLETE FINAL SEASON debuts on Blu-ray™ and DVD June 2 from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment. Timothy Olyphant returns one last time as U.S. Marshal Raylan Givens, a man who attempts to bring law and order back to Harlan County. Based on Elmore Leonard’s short story, “Fire in the Hole,” this critically acclaimed series from Sony Pictures Television and Bluebush Productions comes to a head in the series’ final hours with a standoff between Raylan and his longtime enemy, Boyd Crowder, played by Walton Goggins (“Sons of Anarchy”). JUSTIFIED: THE COMPLETE FINAL SEASON never lets up with its gun-slinging action and renegade style of justice. JUSTIFIED’s series finale episode will air on FX April 14. 

Available as a three-disc set, JUSTIFIED: THE COMPLETE FINAL SEASON will include all 13 episodes, plus a behind-the-scenes featurette called “Hollywood to Harlan,” giving fans an inside look as to how the writers of Justified did research in Kentucky for the final season. Exclusive to the Blu-ray are two additional featurettes, “Directing the Show: Adam Arkin” and “Dutch Speaks,” along with deleted scenes from Justified’s sixth and final season. 

JUSTIFIED: THE COMPLETE FINAL SEASON features an extraordinary ensemble cast, including Olyphant, Nick Searcy (“Hawaii Five-0”), Jere Burns (“Bates Motel”), Joelle Carter (“Castle”), Jacob Pitts 
(“Person of Interest”), Erica Tazel (“The Office”), Walton Goggins (Django Unchained) and more. 
SYNOPSIS
From creator Graham Yost, each episode of the edge-of-your seat final season propels U.S. Marshal Raylan Givens (Timothy Olyphant) and criminal mastermind Boyd Crowder (Walton Goggins) ever closer to their ultimate confrontation. While Raylan is torn by just how far he will go to bring Boyd down – including using Boyd’s fiancée Ava (Joelle Carter) as his secret informant – both Raylan and Boyd must now contend with the new incendiary force in town (Sam Elliott), a drug lord intent on building his own pot empire in Harlan. Based on the acclaimed crime novels of Elmore Leonard, the Peabody Award-winning drama now takes its place in the pantheon of acclaimed drama series. 

Blu-ray & DVD Bonus Features:
•	Hollywood to Harlan Featurette – Join the writers of Justified in Kentucky as they conduct research before sitting down to write the final season of the show. From a visit to the Lexington marshal's office to the coal mines of Harlan, the writers had an opportunity to experience Kentucky in a whole new way.

Blu-ray Exclusive Bonus Features:
•	Directing the Show: Adam Arkin – Go behind the scenes with Director Adam Arkin as he directs the episode “Trust.”
•	Dutch Speaks – A vintage interview with Writer Elmore Leonard about his thoughts on Justified. 
•	Deleted Scenes​


----------

